# Knights of the Aquiline Cross and Hospitlars



## yipwyg42 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was wondering if the hospitlar prestige class in complete divine would make a good fit for this organization, or is there potentially more info on this orginization in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't have access to Complete Divine to answer for sure, but from what I recall it wouldn't be a bad fit.

The Order of the Aquiline Cross doesn't have a huge presence in the campaign saga, but they play a role in adventures 3, 6, and 7. And the final adventure, but that's something I'm not going to talk about too much right now.

I don't think they need a prestige class particularly, though I've created a feat for them. An NPC has it in adventure 3.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 2, 2007)

A thought struck me. Given the nature of the Aquiline Heart myth, the eagle would make a great vestige for a binder. I've never made a vestige before, and I can't do one officially, but I might happen to post something in the house rules forum once I get a chance.


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 2, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> A thought struck me. Given the nature of the Aquiline Heart myth, the eagle would make a great vestige for a binder. I've never made a vestige before, and I can't do one officially, but I might happen to post something in the house rules forum once I get a chance.



RW, are there any other myths about the interaction between the four spirits?  Or will any additional background material be released?

Keep up the outstanding work!
William Holder


----------

